# Wood on the side of the road



## chris2879 (Feb 28, 2011)

Does anyone know what the laws are about gathering downed wood on the sides of the road?  Can you just take it or do you need permission from someone?


----------



## FLINT (Feb 28, 2011)

depends on how fast you can load it on the truck  

if I thought I would be harassed by someone for picking it up, I would probably try to ask someone first.


----------



## hemlock (Feb 28, 2011)

I've heard of people getting enormous fines for taking roadside wood.  Not sure how true it is, but it may be worth looking into.


----------



## pyper (Feb 28, 2011)

All property has an owner.

If the wood is on property owned by an individual or a corporation, then you need their permission to take their stuff.

Where I live, in the city, our property ends about three feet from the road. The road plus a little on either side belongs to the city. Technically you'd need the city's permission to take their stuff, but usually they're going to haul it off and play tipping fees at the dump. If one of my neighbors left a tree on the side of the road for the city to haul off it would be courteous to ask permission, but I don't think it would be necessary.

Out in the county, the property lines usually run to each other, and the county just has a "right of way" that they maintain, so out there individuals own the land the road is on, and the county (or the state) has taken and/or paid for, the right to put a road through. In places like that, you need to ask the people whose land it is on.


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 28, 2011)

pyper said:
			
		

> All property has an owner.
> 
> 
> Out in the county, the property lines usually run to each other, and the county just has a "right of way" that they maintain, so out there individuals own the land the road is on, and the county (or the state) has taken and/or paid for, the right to put a road through. In places like that, you need to ask the people whose land it is on.



Yes, as a matter of fact, I _do_ own the road.   :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

And around here, the only way you can tell who owns the road without a title search is to look at the property tax records--and they are not always correct.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Feb 28, 2011)

Aroundl here, arborist routinly leave piles along side the road expecting people to come pick it up. I have scored many a truck load this way. Infact, when I sometimes see arborists making such piles, when I ask them if I can take it, they always say, "thats why its there".


----------



## homebrewz (Feb 28, 2011)

First, check out this current thread: 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/71775/

In some states the property line technically goes to the center line of the road. Its always best to ask first. If you can't find out who owns the property, consult local tax maps, etc, which are becoming increasingly available online.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 28, 2011)

I own land along a road where the electric company decided to trim last year.  I wouldn't like it if someone took my wood, which I think partially happened since we were away on vacation during the line clearance activity.  It was bad enough losing the visual screen of the trees.  Like adding insult to injury.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 28, 2011)

Always ask first . . . or risk the consequences . . . legal or otherwise . . . around here taking wood without permission is not looked at very kindly at all since a good many folks heat with wood.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Mar 1, 2011)

Around here if its down & on city property I load it up, forgettaboutit. There aren't that many that burn wood in the city here, Randy


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 2, 2011)

The land and the tree that grew on it are somebody's property so yeah, you have to ask. One exception is when somebody stacks wood at the curb. This is common here and either they expect a wood burner to pick it up or the township crew to pick it up on cleanup day, in which case it is trash and therefore I think legally up for grabs. Even with wood stacked at the curb it can't hurt to ask, but if nobody is home I usually take it anyway. Now when rounds are stacked near the curb but not quite as close as you'd put the trash cans...in that case if there is nobody to ask, you have to leave it even if you are almost completely sure they mean for the township to pick it up. It is tempting to take it, but not worth the chance that you might be stealing somebody's firewood. I like scrounging but don't want to be a thief.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2011)

Around here it lays until the mowing crew's hits it....Thank God I dont leave out east!


----------



## pen (Mar 2, 2011)

Some people think that if it's within the Right of Way that it is for anyone who wants it.  That is BS.  They have a right of way to make sure a road is up to par but I pay taxes on everything up to that road.

Ask permission or you are a thief.  I've found many people more than willing to share.  Many of these same people are also more than willing to call the cops should you not respect their ownership.

pen


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Some people think that if it's within the Right of Way that it is for anyone who wants it.  That is BS.  They have a right of way to make sure a road is up to par but I pay taxes on everything up to that road.
> 
> Ask permission or you are a thief.  I've found many people more than willing to share.  Many of these same people are also more than willing to call the cops should you not respect their ownership.
> 
> pen



lol Glad I dont leave there. I can point out over 5 cords in a mile of my house that has been there more than 4 years. The way I look at that if you own it clean it up.........It can set there until come one gets off there @ss ....Thats not going to happen! Another 20 years we have a full circle. Life to short for whos wood it it is. Come on over I will show you where you can cut...LOL Thank God I dont leave in the east.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Mar 2, 2011)

Just don't be standing on a wooden ladder when I'm driving by, Randy


----------



## pen (Mar 2, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you missed my point.  The vast majority of people would let you cut if you just asked.  I think the only respectful thing to do is to ask even if you already know the answer.  

Sorry but to me that's the difference between stealing and being neighborly.  You visit w/ that old lady or guy for 10 minutes and thank her/him for being kind enough to let you cut and you just made someone's day and probably found someone who will call you next time something falls.  You don't and you stole in my mind.  

pen


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2011)

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> Just don't be standing on a wooden ladder when I'm driving by, Randy




Would not matter to me I dont do ladders or someone lazy work. If you need wood around me I will share and and leave that crap in the ditch for the whiners...


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 2, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Just saying you boys out east get all work up about work no one even wants to do...........



Not all of us ;-)


----------



## pen (Mar 2, 2011)

my neighbor has a truck that's just been sitting there for years that'd be easy to fix.  I suppose I can just go hop in that tomorrow and take it if I like too 

Sorry but I think it's more important to respect an owner's right as owner.  

pen


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what iam Talking about!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> my neighbor has a truck that's just been sitting there for years that'd be easy to fix. I suppose I can just go hop in that tomorrow and take it if I like too
> 
> Sorry but I think it's more important to respect an owner's right as owner.
> 
> pen



lol Really...If your not afraid of work there is wood for all.......No need to split hair just split wood. Ask and you will have more than you can produce. Lots of lazy people like to watch you do the work that will never change!


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Mar 2, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> my neighbor has a truck that's just been sitting there for years that'd be easy to fix.  I suppose I can just go hop in that tomorrow and take it if I like too
> 
> Sorry but I think it's more important to respect an owner's right as owner.
> 
> pen


Absolutly, just so long as its not next to my wooden ladder, lol. Jay might shy away from ladders, I'm not so picky, Randy


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 2, 2011)

Just because I have wood down beside the road on my property doesn't mean I don't intend to use it . . . I mean for those folks who think it is OK to just take it without asking what is the proper length of time to allow to go by before you take the wood . . . a day, a week, a month, half a year, one year, etc. What I mean to say is that asking first to me just makes sense . . . and I would suspect that in most cases the property owner would not have any issues . . .  especially if you were doing them a favor and cleaning up their property. Heck, you might even make a friend that way.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 2, 2011)

Well then, if friendliness is the object, how about taking all the little branches the power co. didn't chip, and not just the big pieces?  That'd be friendly.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2011)

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol Cant do heights......But will stand there and fall.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Well then, if friendliness is the object, how about taking all the little branches the power co. didn't chip, and not just the big pieces?  That'd be friendly.



Only in the east does the working man (free mind you) Gets so much crap! lol I will keep anyone cutting as long as they need wood.


----------



## pen (Mar 2, 2011)

It sure would be friendly, but you need to ask!  Maybe they want those small branches for rabbit habitat 

pen


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Mar 2, 2011)

Around here if you want something you do not put or leave it by the side of the road. It will be gone & nobody will be charged with theft. The only time there is any real interest in firewood here is if a tree gets posted on Craigslist. Out east it sounds like its a "hangin" offense to take wood by the road, here they come out & thank you after its loaded, Randy


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2011)

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> Around here if you want something you do not put or leave it by the side of the road. It will be gone & nobody will be charged with theft. The only time there is any real interest in firewood here is if a tree gets posted on Craigslist. Out east it sounds like its a "hangin" offense to take wood by the road, here they come out & thank you after its loaded, Randy



lol, Yep here if your not affriad to work they will be asking you to please come and take this wood.......


----------



## Thistle (Mar 2, 2011)

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> Around here if you want something you do not put or leave it by the side of the road. It will be gone & nobody will be charged with theft. The only time there is any real interest in firewood here is if a tree gets posted on Craigslist. Out east it sounds like its a "hangin" offense to take wood by the road, here they come out & thank you after its loaded, Randy



Same here.If its piled or stacked on the curb when in town or same on edge of rural road its free for whoever gets its first.More than once I've had people come out from the house or when outside & thank me for cleaning up their mess.Whether its cut to length or still in long pieces.Once in a while I find some nice Mulberry or Walnut,occasionally various Oak cut from a fencerow & laying in a pile in ditch.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 2, 2011)

Guessing that the whole East Coast deal could be due to the fact that in my neck of the woods so many people either heat with wood themselves or have family or friends that heat with wood . . . or simply think they're sitting on a proverbial gold mine and see that rotting tree as downed dollar bills.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Guessing that the whole East Coast deal could be due to the fact that in my neck of the woods so many people either heat with wood themselves or have family or friends that heat with wood . . . or simply think they're sitting on a proverbial gold mine and see that rotting tree as downed dollar bills.



Yea we have those people around here aswell. Happen to me on a big cherry tree guy offer them 100.00 bucks for it after I started the tree. The lady stop me and said that the its now the other guys tree unless I want to pay more tha 100.00...Lol the tree fell over in a wind storm trunk was rotted. He had to want it for milling..lol Not more than a cord of firewood there!


----------

